# Buttress Tree Root Build



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

This build was inspired by the diy thread by ryan10517, and is going into a ten gallon vert with no background. 

There wouldn't be any room for one honestly, as it occupies the entire 10x12 footprint. 





































Unfortunately when working with a tiny little ten gallon you sacrifice some design elements, so it's not as realistic as I had hoped. But I gained the practice I was hoping for and I will be able to apply the skill to some larger tanks.










So this is where I'm at. It still needs highlights and an overall lighter color. I went too gray. 










Overall I am happy with it. It's quite a bit different from the finished product in the DIY video. I chose not to sand too smooth, and give it a more gnarled look. 

I was also thinking about vines, but I'm not sure if I'll like them...









(My inspiration)


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I think a tank that just contains a huge tree would be totally unique, especially if you could view it from multiple directions. The alternative is that you could saw it in half and make it the background, kwim? I thnk it came out great. I am almost sold on dry lock for my rock bg after seeing this.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

im actually working on my display using drylok for my fake rock back grounds with a water feature. Im really hoping it turns out how im picturing it. i like the idea of the tree root buttress to. Good job, i think it needs some darker colors like brown and black and green


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm really liking this man! the gnarled look definitely works well. I think you did a good job with the base color. Just add a lighter moss green and maybe some highlights and i think it will look even better. Perhaps 3 or 4 small vines would look good. I wouldn't do to many though.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

BethInAK said:


> I think a tank that just contains a huge tree would be totally unique, especially if you could view it from multiple directions. The alternative is that you could saw it in half and make it the background, kwim? I thnk it came out great. I am almost sold on dry lock for my rock bg after seeing this.


Yeah, I love stump builds that are view-able on all sides, so I was looking to get that out of this build. I think the actual trunk will almost sit flush with the back glass. I would hate to saw my creation in half though.



davidadelp said:


> im actually working on my display using drylok for my fake rock back grounds with a water feature. Im really hoping it turns out how im picturing it. i like the idea of the tree root buttress to. Good job, i think it needs some darker colors like brown and black and green


Are you mixing in acrylic with the drylok? have you tested the waterproof and frog safe aspect of it. I ask because mine feels pretty spongy. If it ends up not working out I will have to shell out the coin for some zoo quality epoxy to seal it up...



ryan10517 said:


> I'm really liking this man! the gnarled look definitely works well. I think you did a good job with the base color. Just add a lighter moss green and maybe some highlights and i think it will look even better. Perhaps 3 or 4 small vines would look good. I wouldn't do to many though.


It actually does have quite a bit of green, brown, and tan, but I would like to add more. 

Thanks guys. Overall I have to say that this stuff is easy to work with, drys within four hours, and mixes well with acrylic. As for the carving, I would say that as long as you have some knives for carving, a lot of toothpicks, and don't mind hacking at some foam with a dremel, it's no problem.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks good! I went the easy rout and just bought one from Ryan  haha. I'd like to make my own someday though! Make sure to update us with pics when you get it in the tank.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

What sort of dremel attachments did you use to carve?
I have a great dremel that gets used for nothing except trimming dog toenails, might as well break it out for my project.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

BethInAK said:


> What sort of dremel attachments did you use to carve?
> I have a great dremel that gets used for nothing except trimming dog toenails, might as well break it out for my project.


Just one cylindrical sanding bit


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

jackxc925 said:


> Just one cylindrical sanding bit


well, thats fabulous - i have those for dog toenails!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

BethInAK said:


> well, thats fabulous - i have those for dog toenails!


Hmm never used one on an animal lol. Mainly just modifying and fabricating car parts


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I decided that no background wasn't going to work in the tiny little ten gallon


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

What is your background made of?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Seth K. said:


> What is your background made of?


The same carved styrofoam that I used on the tree, silicone, and ABG.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

jackxc925 said:


> I decided that no background wasn't going to work in the tiny little ten gallon


That background looks rather strange and unatural....no trying to be rude :|
I've always wondered what those 2 sets of screws on the sides of the vent is for...
Do they hold the vent on there or something?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> That background looks rather strange and unatural....no trying to be rude :|
> I've always wondered what those 2 sets of screws on the sides of the vent is for...
> Do they hold the vent on there or something?


So don't use the method, then.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

What dragon is trying to say is the medium used on the background doesn't look natural, and I do agree. I would try taking the sphagnum bits off the foam and put peat on those spots. Also, you should try painting the tree brown.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree. I do not think the tree and background look very good together. Not trying to be rude, just trying to help. I think if the tree was painted brown, it could bring the whole tank together and look much better and more natural.

EDIT: By the way, I forgot to mention: I think the background actually looks fine. Like EOS said, most of it is going to be covered anyway..


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The way I see it, the background is gonna get covered up anyway, so the way it looks right now is a minor factor.. However, I agree that a hint of tan or brown on the buttress would make it look better (not that it doesn't look good right now).


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm sure after the background gets wet and then is kept in a moist environment, it'll darken up a bit and look just fine.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys, this is just a quick little ten gallon. I made the tree to play around and learn the method. I hope to apply the technique to future tanks. 

I don't care what the background looks like, that was never the focus of this tank.


----------

